# Someone please explain this



## StarlingWings

Okay, hello. 
I just wanted to drop by and make an announcement. 
I'll be starting a fund called 
"Help Send Starling A Budgie" 
because I honestly cannot handle the amount of cuteness that exists at this time. :nono:
I'll be sending an entire armada of people to capture these youngsters and appreciate any donations that go toward me stealing every single baby from 
Pia and Finwe--Erin (Kemnebi) 
Fifil and Perla--Elma (Vargur)
Drifa and Jasper--Elma (Vargur) 
Bandit and Tango (PoukieBear) 
Rian and Glorfindel--Erin (Kemnebi) 
Raya and Kanade--Anna (Nira) 
also Legolas and Malina's little one (also Erin's) 
Okay actually all of the clutches I've seen this year are gorgeous, shoutout to every single budgie parent out there, you've done so well and are models of the budgie society
(oh, and pictures are always appreciated ) *voraciously gobbles down pictures like a monster* 
:evil: 
Who doesn't like these little faces?!









someone help I can't take it
















































I don't know if I can even look at more adorable budgie pictures!
































Also, it would be nice if THIS RASCAL








stopped showing up everywhere because honestly it's giving me the worst budgie fever ever.

:laughing: Congrats to everyone for their beautiful chicks thus far! 
And remember: when in doubt, post pictures! hoto:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Awww your budgies are so beautiful cute and adorable. There cute little faces and there big eyes get me everytime. You just have to fall in love with these little birds. Just so beautiful...


----------



## FaeryBee

*I must say that I do believe you want all the budgies for yourself and don't seem to be very willing to share with the rest of us. out: 
Maybe it's time for a refresher course on "plays/shares well with others"? :laughing:

I agree with you that there is definitely an abundance of cuteness in the budgies throughout the forums. 
I try to just get my "fix" by enjoying all the pictures and then spoiling the budgies I have even more than before.*


----------



## Jonah

Starling...you need to get your eyes off of my chick's.....


----------



## marya

*: Someone please explain this*

Know what you mean. I feel the same. Thay are all so cute.


----------



## StarlingWings

FaeryBee said:


> *I must say that I do believe you want all the budgies for yourself and don't seem to be very willing to share with the rest of us. out:
> Maybe it's time for a refresher course on "plays/shares well with others"? :laughing:
> 
> I agree with you that there is definitely an abundance of cuteness in the budgies throughout the forums.
> I try to just get my "fix" by enjoying all the pictures and then spoiling the budgies I have even more than before.*


Well, I guess you can have one. 
Or two. 
:laughing: 
But I agree, then I look at my own little princess and go and make her elaborate meals and toys


----------



## StarlingWings

Jonah said:


> Starling...you need to get your eyes off of my chick's.....


Randy I'm coming for them :spy:

Hide yo wife and hide yo chicks :spy: :spy:


----------



## PrincipePio

:laughing: This post is hilarious. I also love looking - just looking (in case anyone loses a budgie, ask StarlingWings and not me! hehehe) at all the budgies and babies here!


----------



## kcladyz

I am going to explode OMG so cuteness!!!


----------



## StarlingWings

kcladyz said:


> I am going to explode OMG so cuteness!!!


I KNOW that's how I felt


----------



## Biggles

Wonderful pictures and the last two look like Darcy and Digby!!


----------



## Mbates

wow the white ones are stunning.


----------



## sunnydyazz

Oh my!! What lovely birds you have....makes me jealous.


----------



## Cheesepusher

Oh, funny! Just before I clicked on this thread, I was looking at some of Elma's babies and thinking, "I've been wanting to go to Iceland anyway. May as will kidnap a few budgies while I'm there...."


----------



## StarlingWings

Cheesepusher said:


> Oh, funny! Just before I clicked on this thread, I was looking at some of Elma's babies and thinking, "I've been wanting to go to Iceland anyway. May as will kidnap a few budgies while I'm there...."


Hahah I actually had a layover in Iceland, if it had been more than an hour, well, let's just say that Elma would be missing a few budgies!   :spy:


----------



## kcladyz

You can have loki. I will put a stamp on his bum and send him to you lol


----------



## StarlingWings

kcladyz said:


> You can have loki. I will put a stamp on his bum and send him to you lol


I'd like to see you explain to the postman :laugh:
_But sir, he's the god of mischief!_
*That's too bad, Miss. I don't care if he's the King of Siam. No birds, no exceptions.*
_But he's stamped and everything!_
_*I don't think that counts...*_

:laughing:


----------

